# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  G'Day to all from James

## James Garner

Hello Im new, My name is james. I am an engineer, with a most recent level of expertise in woodwork machinery, that involved technical inspection, set ups and service/maintenance. If i can offer any advice or tips to anyone feel free to ask. However i havent come here for that. I am currently viewing a renovation and would like some tips and advice on building if anyone has to offer. It is a pre-existing structure, that will be torn down, steel rafters are already in place and will be used, however it will need extra pitch, and the question in mind is how to bridge a laserlite type pergola/carport to an existing roof, meeting up with guttering of the existing house, granting weather proofing etc.......Did that make any sense? If so give me a lead if possible,, 
Cheers 
James  *Copied from the G'day forum.*

----------


## Ken-67

A few sketches or pictures of what you are planning or want to accomplish, would help.

----------

